
LibreOffice and VolunteerMatch: Welcoming new contributors - buovjaga
https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2018/05/10/libreoffice-and-volunteermatch-welcoming-new-contributors/
======
chatmasta
Anyone working on porting libreoffice to wasm? Not the GUI, just the core
conversion utils (like you get with ./soffice —headless). I saw some old
experimental commits from 2015 in the core repo but looks like the effort was
abandoned.

All I want is to be able to convert docx to pdf in browser with wasm.

I would be interested in working on it myself, actually, but my wasm
experience is non-existent and my knowledge of libreoffice even moreso.

I would be curious to hear how feasible the community thinks this is, and if
it would be a relatively straightforward project or fraught with traps.

~~~
buovjaga
It did not target wasm yet back then:
[https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development/Emscripten](https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development/Emscripten)

Feel free to join #libreoffice-dev @ Freenode and chat with samuel_m about it,
if you are willing to put in work.

~~~
chatmasta
Thanks! Yes, those are the commits/page I saw. I referred to "wasm" because
Emscripten can target wasm now. But I guess back in 2015 it only targeted
asm.js, is that right?

I am definitely interested in exploring this. I'm going to do some preliminary
research and then I'll hop onto IRC.

~~~
buovjaga
> I guess back in 2015 it only targeted asm.js, is that right?

Yes, it looks like that to me.

